# Orion's Urban Adventure



## hallsthirdacrefarm

This is the thread I promised to start about our wether, Orion. He is a Nigerian Dwarf Goat and is 2 years old. We have taken him to educational events and farmer's markets as part of a petting pen and he has walked on leash off an on. He had even carried a few things for us on short walks. This spring / summer, Orion is getting an official pack! He's going to be our "day tripper" and we'll see how he does. Unfortunately, for the moment, he's filling in for the herd queen who is due to kid any day...and being a brat, so the beginning of our adventure may be delayed for a fortnight...or two. Anyhow, meet Orion:


----------



## IrishRoots

What a handsome boy!! Should be a lot of fun!!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! Can't wait to read more.


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup::hi5:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Here are better pics (like, you can see his face He's got a new smart collar to which makes him look like a Scottie dog...I couldn't resist.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Poll...ORANGE or PACIFIC BLUE pack?*

Participate in the adventure...goatspot members can decide...

http://www.rei.com/product/855788/ruffwear-approach-dog-pack

OR....GREEN. I like REI's brand too...

more capacity (we tend to carry large, but lightweight things like raingear...

http://www.rei.com/product/832677/rei-ultra-dog-pack


----------



## goathiker

http://www.agilepooch.com/dogstuff/dogpacks/dogpacks.html

http://www.backpackgeartest.org/reviews/Animal%20Companion%20Gear/Dog%20Packs/

http://www.galttech.com/research/pets-animals/best-dog-backpacks.php

Here's some comparisons. I do like Ruffwear's 5 point harness as apposed to REI's 3 point. I also like to see padded straps. Goats don't have fat over the breastbone like a dog.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Yeah...me to..but i dont have a problem adding pads and a strap...i kina like the pocket set up better....we'll see. Ruffwear is great, i agree


----------



## goathiker

Oh, if you can modify then there's ways to save money for sure. The Kelty chuchwagon stays on real good and just needs the straps padded. Ruffwear does have a bigger pack but, it's a bigger price too. It's fun shopping and modifying though


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Yeah...it does help. I made a goat harness in 2010and used it once...so ive got strap, sherpa, and clips as well as d rings on hand. I plan on adding some elastic cord criscrossed to the top of whatever i get too..so i can tuck a couple things right on top if i need too.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*click means treat and the halter won't kill you*

Today we are learning click means treat and that a sheep halter won't hurt you. My daughter manned the cheerios and I worked with getting Orion to give to the pressure (he's used to a collar) and walk a circle. He learns FAST! yay.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*One amazing little dude*

Saturday was gorgeous...sunny, warm and spring like, with 9 inches of snow on its heels, lol. So, the goats took it all in while we prepped the garden beds for spring planting. Afterwards, it was time to take Orion for a hike. I opted for collar only, since we're still getting used to a halter and I'm still not sure how I want to lead him yet.

We packed in to the van and drove a short distance to the Canal towpath, just east of Rocky Ripple here in Indy and hiked toward the Butler campus. Orion was a champ. Before, when taking a stroll with ALL our goats, they lumbered along slowwwwly. Orion kept pace. About the only issue we had were with passing bicycles...lol...he had NO idea what ot make of them!

When we arrived at Butler (about 1.5 miles in), we had to cross a bridge. Not only did Orion cross like a champ, but the minute we crossed it, he wanted to turn around and do it again...we did this three times, over and back, over and back, lol...he looked underneath it every time too...like he was trying to figure out what it was. We decided he was looking for the troll, lol.

Once at Butler, we climbed around on big rocks near a creek and then Orion easily and happily climed like 50 steps up to the bell tower (limestone steps)...best game of king of the mountain ever. On the way back he slowed up a bit & i worried we'd walked him to far, but when we got home, it was clear WE were the ones out of shape,,,hehe. He had a blast, walked slightly behind and off to the side of us, kept pace and SMILED the whole way. I think we have one amazing little dude on our hands!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

My pack is here! my husband got me the ruffwear pack goathiker reccomended as an early birthday gift. I took a pick of the side and underside so you can see how well set up the straps are and how much padding rhis thing has. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Frosty

What an interesting and wonderful story. Thank you for sharing and can't wait to hear more about your adventures.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

So....we put the pack on him. He was really calm...ate a treat...then his eyes got wide and he lit off like a bat outta hell...ran around in sheer terror until we grabbed him and got it off. Goathiker, help! Lol..i fear he'll never let us near him with it now...sigh


----------



## goathiker

No problem. he saw it in is perifial vision and it startled him because it's new. 

Put a couple bags of treats in the pack. Then sit and make sure he sees the treat coming out of it. You want him to be right up there trying to get them, sniffing the pack, etc. 
Once he's calm around it and doesn't mind the sounds it makes or startle when it's moved, start brushing it over his back. Set it on him and pull it off. Just desensitize him to it. When you put it back on again, don't let him loose, keep him where you can comfort him.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're going to need about 6 to 8 1 liter pop bottles


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Thanks...we will try that. Hes just been so calm...i never manage to expect the unexpected..lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*progress!*

Today Orion ate his feed ration "from the pack" (hubby hand fed him from the pack.) He's still a little scared of it...but he wanted the food. I think I'm going to clip it together in a way I can carry it on my back while I'm out there...so they get over that nylon noise. As soon as the pack crinkles...he's concerned...of course Orion is also afraid of the baby goats, so he's just an all around wus! One of the three day old bucklings hopped over to say hello during supervised herd time (we can do this we only have a handfull of mini-goats), and Orion bolted and hid behind his momma...Orion is 2 years old and his momma is half his size...

The strange thing is he walks so well in unfamiliar environments. I think he expects the unfamiliar place to have new things in it, but when it comes to our home, he can't handle the unexpected because it's so out of place, lol. Animals keep us guessing.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Step II...we are now able to brush the pack along his back so long as the treats keep coming out of it. I even sat it on his back for a few seconds in between grabbing handfuls of treats out of it. When the treats are gone, Orion still runs away...making sure we don't get any ideas. They are so funny.

Orion like to get right up in our face and have his face rubbed. He gets this silly grin and his teeth look like chiklets. For ths first year we had him I was frustrated we couldn't find him a home. Our does keep kidding bucklings only and we live in the city...really only room for 3, 4 goats is a stretch. I have one good milking doe, her sister (orion's mom) who has tiny orifices and a scaly, flaky udder (we've tested everything, bolused & done minerals...she's just flaky), a registered goat who ended up pretty small and can't seem to get preggo and Orion. Our goal is milk...lol. 

For the longest time, I tried not to get too attached to Orion because I was convinced we'd have to sell him. I have one good milk goat and I need two in milk to get enough...but Ruthie is giving SO much milk this year and we still have Orion. We love hiking and I started reading the working goats thread and decided...Orion needs a job. He's obviously staying around and eating more hay than my does combined and he's super friendly so packing makes perfect sense. WE always have kids with us when we hike and I end up carrying all sorts of odds and ends...water bottles, jackets...Barbie...rocks...lol. I hate having my hands full...I don't even like to carry a purse! I can't wait until he adjusts to this pack and we can just enjoy the walk...and the startled unsuspecting passers by...hehe


----------



## goathiker

Okay, now you have to end him running at the end. I'm afraid that I treat mine much like working donkeys even though I love them very much. He will play that new game forever. 
You wanta see something cool? Put him in your car, take him somewhere completely new and scary. Put the pack on him, tell him you are the boss on the end of the leadrope, and go for a walk. He'll do it, you'll be amazed at what becomes familiar in out of the way places. I don't think I saddle my boys at home more than once or twice each.

Make sure that the strap that runs between his front legs is loose, so you can stick your hand under it, and that the rear strap is firm on his belly 3 or 4 inches in front of his sheath. You should be able to stick 2 or 3 fingers under each of the 2 cinches along his side but, it should be firm on his belly.
The yellow patch on the front of the pack should be directly over the point of his shoulders.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Those were my thoughts too Goathiker...he lets the pack rest on him while he gets treats so somewhere he *knows* how to calm down around it. I'm not up for endless games here...so I plan on wrestling the little black bear into his pack tonight or tommorrow with my husband's help and going on a walk. We WILL go on a walk and he WILL calm down...and then there will be treats 

The funny part, and you'll have to picture this...is this will be an _*urban adventure*_...so someone somewhere will have the experience of seeing two people wrestling something in the back of a minivan and hear that screaming, "I'm dying I'm dying" goat baaaah sound and not even begin to be able to comprehend what is going on in there....lol.


----------



## goathiker

There's always something funny when you're working these guys.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

SUCCESS! Just a stroll around the neighborhood tonight...but he settled down and got over it.

























He even got this real serious demeanor about him like my dog does when she's working...that I'm important walk...all head held high and serious. I love his gait too...its pretty rolling and steady. He doesn't bounce the pack. Next step empty bottles...then im going to add weight in some and dry beans in some cuz they rattle...and maybe some spoons and coins...gotta adjust to cargo noises. Im so proud of my lil' pac man! Yay....


----------



## goathiker

Oh. my. gosh. He has the working packgoat gait. See how he's moving hind leg then front leg on the same side of his body, then he'll move hind leg front leg on the other side of his body? That's special, not all goats do it. It keeps the load from bouncing at all.

The empty bottles for noise. Then I fill however many with water to add weight. Then when he get's tired you can pour some of the water out.

Great job, I knew he could do it!!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Yay...i was hoping he'd have a good gait...he's definitely sturdy and strong. Once we get him used to the halter vs. Collar for leading i think he'll be cakewalk...we need more head control to prevent spazing...i cant hold him when he spazes...lol. this is so fun. I may start all my bucklings packing as a selling point...since we've NEVER had a doe born here...but orion has officially earned his keep!


----------



## goathiker

A halter does make a difference. He'll be an old hand at this by the end of the summer.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

What the dog does while the goat is working....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Another walk at Butler University while my daughter played piano. We added the halter and he walked really well for me. Halfway through i even made him carry my jacket and my water...cuz...that's why hes wearing the pack right? He even posed with three girls getting their senior pictures taken in the formal gardens...lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

And here's what happens when we ask Orion to smile...


----------



## ArborGoats

You thread is awesome! I very much enjoyed reading it and will definitely continue to do so! Keep up the great work. Orion looks like a natural! =D


----------



## goathiker

How's your boy doing? Have you gotten to go for more walks?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

No, between rain, rain, rain and a family member's illness, we've been shtuck. I intend to take him out the next sunny afternoon we have. Today is looking 50/50 on that...lol. I hate that there's been a time lapse...but I have at least put the pack on him a couple of times, given treats & taken it back off.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*A walk in the woods...*

Today we took Orion to Eagle Creek Park....it's a woodsy walk around a pretty reservoir and bird sanctuary...my favorit Kayak spot. It rained all day so we stuck to the paved paths. Orion did well, though his pack wants to work its way from side to side on him...and it's not easy to adjust when it's on...gotta work on that.

We saw LOTS of deer. Perplexed a few runners until they got close enough to see what they were looking at, and drove a few yippy dogs crazy. I made Orion walk through a few puddles...he did great about it. We even climbed a small lookout tower. Poor ol boy wasn't to keen about the steps...but lots of parks around here have LOTS of steps and stairs...so, up we went. It didn't rain on us which is good, so Orion got to practice carrying the umbrella


----------



## Frosty

I love your adventures. Will look forward to the next one. Hope you start getting some sunshine.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he's got some fillin out to do though and his pack will still fit him. Using a soft pack, everything has to weigh the same on both sides. It's a balancing act. Plus they get smaller as they walk, the buggers. 
Glad that you're able to get out. Shep is starting high line training tomorrow. 
Hey. would you measure Orien from just behind his shoulders to the back of his ribs for me?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

The rain is clearing and if I get a lot done today, we plan on hiking McCormick's Creek Park, either trail 7 or 9 tomorrow for mother's day. All we've been doing lately is walking the big guy around the neighborhood to get/keep him in shape. tomorrow will be a couple hikes each less than 2 miles each with a picnic lunch in between to see how he does. I've got the scale out to level the pack and a pad to put underneath to help it stay put. Orion has his spring clip and he's ready to go.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Mother's Day Hike ... in memory of Shep*

The weather was perfect but we got a late start today. Still plenty of time for a good hike. We loaded Orion up in the back of the van and drove an hour southeast of Indianapolis to McCormick's Creek State Park in Spencer, Indiana. The lady at the park gate smiled when she heard baaing coming from inside the van .

It didn't take us long to get parked at the trailhead for trail 7. I chose this trail because it meandered down by a creek to an intercept with the White River where a boardwalk leads along next to the limestone bluffs undercut by the running water.

Halfway down the trail we found a spot for a picnic lunch. Orion carried the grub. Adding a folded fleece blanket under the pack kept the pack from shifting on us. He didn't get left out at lunchtime either...I made sure to bring him an apple and a baggie of goatie chow. However, the silicone water bowl I bought him may be a wash...he keeps trying to eat the bowl and won't touch the water, lol....goats.

We were thinking of Shep today, the inspiration for our soire into goat packing. Goathiker's little guy crossed the rainbow bridge this week from a week heart and we will miss watching him grow up. Orion seemed to really enjoy himself out there and it was a great way to spend mother's day.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Aww, this is so great! Thanks for doing this for Shep. It really warms my heart to see how amazing the people are on this site. 

Orion is a handsome little man  I'm glad that he likes to hike, and I'm sure that people on the hike loved seeing him !!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Updates*

So we've been grazing the herd in the "back four" (my joking way of referring to the 4' strip of grass in the easement behind the fence of our urban yard. ) and we decided to run a highline back there with a trolley for the goat leashes. I put them on two and two, with one goat clipped to another (we do this when walking) and let them move back and forth along the line (SUPERVISED of course, so I can undo tangles) and man they love it. We started by putting them back for 20 minutes & have increased it every day up to an hour and they are going so much easier on the hay. Orion and his momma have been one "team" moving along the trolley and munching away.

I took two trips this months a week apart so hiking has been a little sparse, but we've had Orion out twice and then I took him out again last night and walked him along the reservoir. We then climbed up the hill and I took him up a fire tower with about 20 steps. He is getting better about these...always loves to go up 'em, but used to hesitate on the coming down part. Not this time, he marched right along. Of course, our hike last night was without the pack. I did shots a couple weeks back and Orion developed a little injection site abcess near his hip and I wanted to avoid the pack rubbing it while it's just healed, so we just went on a walk. I took the dog too...seems unfair she's missing hikes for a goat  Both walked so well together, it was a dream. Orion really loves his walks. Funny thing is, if we stop near a patch of tasty grass weeds or browse for him to mibble, hill take like one bite and look down the trail like, no...I'm good, let's go. He's got so much drive to keep on truckin. love it!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*overnight trip planning*

I am planning our first overnight hike...which isn't easy in Indiana. There are very few primitive camping . hiking trails that work with a goat and a 7 year old! I'm looking at areas of the Tecumpseh Trail in Southern Indiana which intersect the low gap trail and have areas with under a 5 mile hike in from the trail head before we'd be allowed to camp. I found some with several day hike options from there. The issue appears to be TICKS...someone's dog came home with over 2 dozen! I hate ticks. I've never had one either. I can cover the humans w ith long pants tucked into socks and deet...but what about the goat(s)? I don't want poor orion getting coated in ticks...plus he's black and they'd be hard to find. He tends to stay on the trail, unlike a dog...so I'm wondering if that would help. Anyone have tick experience with goats / goat packing? Should I wait until the brush dies back in fall to even try it?


----------



## goathiker

I use Cy-Lence on my boys at the higher doseage rate. It does seem to keep the ticks off for a couple weeks,even in the high tick Idaho areas we visit. 
Have you been able to measure him from shoulder to last rib? I have something I'd like to give him


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Sure thing...from the knob on his shoulder to his last rib Orion is 12" long. He's 30 inches around his girth at the shoulder and more like 36-38 inches around the thick of his belleh.

I'm taking my doe rosie along for tonight's hike. She's the most skittish so she's up for some training.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Buddy Hike*

So we took Rosie, our dry 2 year old doe with us tonight as she is the most skittish and needs the most work. I already know that Orion's momma Naomi will hike right next to him because that is where is stays. I already know the Herd queen Ruthie will hike out front because that is where she stays. Rosie will bring up the rear...but how well?

Turns out she did great. She absolutely loved climbing all over the logs...that is once I took her halter off. She hated it,,,but hikes well with a collar. Orion on the other hand can be a total mule without his halter. In fact, he was being a total mule for a while tonight. I think with his fully loaded pack on the hills he realized...hey, this is work. He did a total spaz and hop about for a few minutes halfway through, then gave up and trudged along. I think a squirt gun might be in order, lol.

I took a pic tonight of our pack contents and how they fit so you can get an idea just how much the pack holds. We still have room in the pack and weight wise for Orion to carry another bottle, but I will use bladders when it comes to that as they just pack so much better. I keep the camera/phone/keys in a dry bag I use for kayaking. This keeps any accidentally leaking water out.


----------



## goathiker

So much fun, Rosie is your Crier. She will be an important part of the team. Because of their temperments, Criers rarely can stand a halter. Known fact. They are submissive and trail behind in the line. They also let you know when the people behind the goats are falling behind. They watch the kids and slower people and will cry when they can't keep up. If the team doesn't stop right away, they will stay with the slow people and show them where the team went. 
Glad you're having fun. I really enjoy it, I wish my DH could do more.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Competition*

So, no hikes tonight. Orion has competition. My love of Eagle Creek Park began almost 10 years ago with a then inflatable kayak as I paddled along on the nature and bird preserve ten minutes from downtown Indianapolis and yet a world away. I now have three mid-level sea kayak boats...one for each of us. Aside from renting a boat in Tampa three weeks ago and playing with manatees and rays at Fort Desoto, tonight was my first time out at home. Orion will just have to share this gorgeous spring weather.

There were blue herons everywhere....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Making a sawbuck saddle for a dwarf goat.*

My does are much more angular than Orion and I really don't like the thought of using a dog pack with them...at least not for more than an hour or two. I decided to make a crossbuck saddle by scaling down plans for a full size one. We too the 12" sides and made them 8" based on my does measurements from the back of their shoulder to where the last rib attaches to the spine (does are shorter here than bucks). I used 1" poplar and beveled the sideboard to a nice round shape with a dremmel (what we have) and some good old fashioned patience. We made the cross buck joints adjustable and gave up some appearance points here, but the saddle now universally fits my goats. It is finished in Tung oil. So far we are done with "Phase I" which is the wood saddle portion and I'm getting to work on the straps. I also have to add padding and straps to an Ollydog soft pack I picked up at REI's garage sale for $9.

Here's a finished pic and a link to the how to on facebook which allows for more pics to be posted than I can easily do here. We also took Orion for a hike with his momma, Naomi, this weekend but I didn't get any really great pics. These two are tricky because they insist on walking side by side. hmmm...a harness team in the making? lol.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151668411090050.1073741833.628405049&type=3&uploaded=22


----------



## goathiker

Girl, don't let just anyone see it. Nobody makes saddles for minis. Everyone will however steal your idea. You could possibly be looking at a good business here, keep it for yourself 

What will you be selling these for?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Part II: the straps*

Goathiker...I have way too many businesses going as it is....lol. Besides, I merely scaled down and modified plans that the owner of NW pack goats said were a replica...don't want to get in a patent battle! (us lawyers are scared of litigation). Besides...it is a lot of work and there's plenty I'm not sharing (all the debugging along the way). Even if we did sell these...many people would buy vs. spend the 40+ hours to make! Those who can look at these pics and make their own...glad to be of service!

Here's the link to the straps part.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151668614420050.1073741835.628405049&type=3&uploaded=16

And a pic of the finished saddle.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Stubborn day*

So, the goats have been really great about hiking with us. I would even say they are pretty eager to go out. Yesterday was an exception. I'm not sure if it was weather or what...there was some, just noreth of us, but not where we were hiking. The goats dod NOT want to walk. They would NOT enter the woods. They pulled backwards and even tried sitting down to avoid walking. I spent 30+ minutes checking straps etc. to ensure everything was fitting properly and I even checked feet...no issue, just stubborness.

Anyone who's ever trained an animal knows the cardinal rule is the animal can't win and get to go home (unless hurt or sick) or they learn that they are in charge...so we slowly maneuvered 2 goats (Orion and Rosie) through the woods and worked up a really great sweat. When we'd been moving for about 30 minutes, we decided to loop back. This is where they made me laugh. We took a loop we'd never taken that circled back toward the van...and they somehow knew. Instantly they tried to lurch ahead and race back to the vehicle...so all the way back, we wore our arms out forcing goaties to stay in line and walk right for the opposite reason. I don't know what got into them...but we ended up a hot and sweaty mess and I can't really say it was a fun hike. Next time were are going to take only Orion again and worh through whatever this is. Hopefully it's not him testing us...we are due for that phase, I'm hoping it was just the weather as I could feel the pressure being a little wierd myself.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*PAck tweaking*

So I spent Saturday sewing the saddle pad for Orion's doe friend's saddle. We tried it on everyone today. IT slips side to side a lot so I think I need to add another girth strap...not sure how NW pack goats and other get away with a solo girth strap...maybe my minis are just a little too round for that set up...but hey...a strap is easy...just a few minutes of work.

Nonethless, Orion's momma Naomi tried the saddle on like a champ. She loved it more than he does. She was like...hey, I can scratch my head on this here crossbuck...yeah, that's the spot.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Where oh where did July go? So starting the 2nd to last week in June I'veh ad family visiting or I've had to visit family including several trips to Illinois while my dad had a (planned and very successfull) operation. Nonetheless, our hiking adventures have taken a hiatus. That is until yesterday. Such glorious weather we've had this summer. We decided to take Orion and Rosie on a packing adventure in Brown County State Park. 

Both were so eager to hop in the back of the van and go somewhere. The whole way there they watch out the window and wag their little tails...and it takes over an hour! of course, the whole way back, they sleep, lol... We got to nashville and parked at a mice vista in the park for a picnic. The goats grazed while we ate fresh cheeses, bread, and ripe pears looking out over the southern Indiana hills. I always feel like I'm in the Smokies when I sit there.

After lunch we packed the goats back in and headed down to Ogle lake for a 2 mile hike. Orion dutifully carried three water bottles, a camera, my wallet, two cell phones and our car keys. Rosie kept him company . There were lots of bridges, stairs and boarwalks along the way. At every rest stop, folks would asks us about our hiking companions and take pictures. I'm sure there are facebook and instagram images of us all over the web today. I'm starting to feel like an ambassador for hiking with goats in the midwest.

Halfway through, Orion started to slow down and nudge his saddlebags...lots of ups and down was wearing the little guy out...so we drank some water and that seemed to help . Rosie...I've never seen her so eager and happy to hit the trail. She was alert and just totally into it, hopping on every log and tree root that came her way and sampling all the greens we passed.

At the end of the hike, we stopped to rest while my daughter played on the playground. The goats sat behind us on a picnic table and chewed their cud. I never can get them to drink any water on the trail...no matter what dish I bring and even if I bring our water that they are used to.

When Jackie was done, we took her for a pony ride (the kind where you walk the pony around the circle). There was a mare with a very young foal in the middle snorting at us to go away the whole time. I wonder why they didn't give them more private quarters! Anyhow...Jackie's pony kept sneezing repeatedly. I'm wondering if that pony is allergic to goats....because it stopped when we left. that would be too funny.

All in all it was a gorgeous day for a hike and some meandering around. I will post a few pictures when I have time to plug the camera in.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*The new additions*

Some of you have heard about our $900 trip to the State Fair this year. Well, one Nubian and one sassypants show-goat Nigerian doeling later, we've got quite the crew. The two had some "fairborne" issues to recover from...icky colds, a touch of cocci and some worms, so we did meds for a couple weeks. Everyone was feeling well again this weekend...so we hit the local trails to get the newbies (nubie, hehehe) acquainted. Nebit the Nubian is hopefully going to be a pack buddy to Orion...it is quite nice to have the gear at waist level! lol... However, Orion (who had been kind to Nebit up until the trip) spent the whole van ride body checking Nebit into the sides of the van. They hike fine on the trail...but we're going to have to learn some travel manners.

Miss Rain, the 5 month old Nigerian princess had a lot to say...she baaed and muttered and mumbled to herself the whole way. Enjoyed it, yes, just had to talk about the trip...constantly. I turned her over to my little princess and the two are a perfect pair . It did make for a quiet evening when we got home. 90 degree day was much cooler in the shade and it was nice to get out again.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Fall Hiking Season is open*

The heat subsided Monday and we were able to get out with the goats. This time we braved up and took four with us...Orion of course, Miss Rain, Rosie (our white doe) and Orion's mama, Naomi. That's 2 shy of our whole herd (sans buck) hiking with us. I finally got brave enough to line out one doe from another so that I was walking Naomi and Naomi was walking Rosie. I did this by attaching about 2.5 feet of chain from Naomi's harness to Rosie's collar. Rosie is next in line in her order, so this worked quite well. The idea is to eventually have Corey lead with Orion and have our goats lined out in herd order (we have to be onlead in Indiana) with me holding an additional leash where needed sonewhere behind (in the rear or a few goats up, as my rear-of-the pack goats are good followers). I also use my hiking pole to brush along the sides of the goats as needed to bring them back in line. They are getting good! Jackie loved having a "bitty goat" of her own to hike with and I'm excited to see what walking the little one does for her health and strength as she grows. She sure does love to hike.

Orion is now to the point when we get the pack out he gets excited about going, which is good to see. He lets us put it on him with ease and he hops right into the back of the van and starts staring out the front window. Rain, the baby is funny about it too...she's only been out twice, but she insists on sitting up front and puts her hooves on the dash. She stares out the window the whole time and talks to people in cars beside us at stoplights. First time she pees on me though...it's back in the crate with the others for sure! She may not...she's never peed in the house or the car yet...and takes a LONG pee the minute we let her out.

Earlier this weekend we helped our "sister herd" fence in a second pasture. My arms sure feel it after helping run all that field fence and secure it to t-posts every six feet along the perimeter. Solid fence though...they did it right. My problem was, I also needed to clip my buck for a september show (we didn't shave him, just sheared the "wild boar" mane look away)...and man were my arms tired...should have given him his haircut before I helped with the fence, lol.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*With such nice weather..*

The weather has been so nice and we've been able to get out hiking with the goats. This year we've worked really hard to get Orion's minerals and skin right, and I am glad to report that I think we are there. There is no more copper in Orions shiny, silky coat and he's hardly flaky at all. Kelp+zinpro+regular python dust application + spot use of fungicide + best hay we could find = one beautiful goat. We took he and his mama Naomi hiking on a new trail this week and they were off to the races...I mean it. they wanted to walk with their sides touching and kept edging eachother out of "first place". After a few minutes of entertaining ourselves, we brought them in line and they walked well the rest of the trip. We took them down to the beach as the park was deserted...but neither of them showed any curiousity in the water and no one wanted to get their feet wet. One of these days.... lol.


----------



## TheCulbster

So far I'm loving this thread  I'm thinking of training my Kiko/Nubian cross doeling, Camellia, to go for walks. I think she would like it and she follows me around the yard already without a leash or anything. As long as there's no chicken scratch in the woods, I'm sure she will stick with me, Lol! 

But then I got to thinking about her daddy, a big sweetie of a Kiko buck. He is smelly, but very well mannered. Large, beautiful horns. Has anyone had experience with bringing bucks along? Is this feasible or am I thinking of making a big mistake?

He's big enough to pull a cart, even... That might be fun


----------



## ksalvagno

The packs look great and everyone sure looks happy and healthy!


----------



## CAjerseychick

Love this thread, maybe someday when we are retired and have more time, we can get back into wilderness camping (used to go every year and the dogs had their own back packs)...and take the dogs AND goats with packs (and we can..... carry Nothing, just enjoy the hike! Now that is camping!)....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Camping with goats is our ultimate goal*

After a trip on the colorado trail without goats, I learned that my knees may not be up to a 40 lb pack...but I can hike, sans pack, for miles...we haven't had any hiking adventures in the past month as we've been providing our peeting pen for local festivals...this is ho the goats pay for their own hay . It's sunny today though...so it might just be on the agenda!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

Orion is getting a post-cold snap checkover today and a good hoof trimming. with temps in the 50's I'm planning to get him out on the trail this week. He's pretty anxious to get back on the lead. Who on here packs with goats in snow? I pretty much waited for it to melt since it was deeper than he is tall, lol...but I would love to know the protocol for snow hikes.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

First hike with orion tonight in the woods while it was snowing. It was beautifull...we saw 4 young whitetail deer playing in the woods


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

*Great day for a hike by the lake!*

We walked for two hours and it was peaceful. No wind blowing and the sun was out...my favorite time to hike. Follow the link below for pictures...




__ https://www.facebook.com/naptownnigerians/posts/1456395014581758


----------

